# Extending a motor guide trolling motor shaft?



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

I know that it can be shortened but can it be extended? Have a 60", I need another foot or so.

Sent from Air Force One


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Haven't done it, but probably yes.
The hard part may be figuring out how to couple them back together.
I would want the same type/size/color of shaft.

I'd also stagger the wiring splicing so as to not take up much room and heat shrink those babies.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

The wiring would be the cake walk for me, I just wouldn't want the shaft to be spliced creating a weak link. 

It his my back leaning over to run while 

Sent from Air Force One


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

If it was me I'd want a solid one piece shaft, HUR HUR HUR. Bet you could find a donor motor that doesn't work for cheap and steal the shaft of it.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

the trolling motor shop near here gave me a bent shaft. i was going to cut 12" off and weld it to mine and have them wire it for me, but before i could get it done, a buddy gave me a longer shaft. it's definitly possible. bevel the ends and tig weld it or have it done. you will have to do it in the middle. lower end is threaded and top end has toggle holes.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Call Vernon at Fox's and see if he has a bent one you can get a pc off of.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Will this work?










http://www.prokontroll.com/prokontroll.html


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

kanaka said:


> Will this work?
> 
> View attachment 725217
> 
> ...


I've tried that already, definitely makes it better but not having control of the throttle sucks when floundering. 

Sent from Air Force One


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

xyz


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

I don't think I have the clearance between my rails for that one. Currently the handle is just below my knees, I have a elevated deck. I will a picture sometime this morning. 

Sent from Air Force One


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Flounder9.75 said:


> Call Vernon at Fox's and see if he has a bent one you can get a pc off of.


Yep. They was gonna extend one for me few months ago.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm not familiar with Fox's?

Sent from Air Force One


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Think if you're gonna splice it, a sleeve on the outside of the joint will be your best bet. If anything, have it on the side that's out of the water. Just remember the added length will make the head stick out over the side of the boat. Dock magnet.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

He's in mobile al. He the local legend around here with trolling motors. It's all he has done for years. Je Sykes repairs installs and the most knowledgeable person around. Google foxes trolling motor in mobile. I bet you call huge could give you All the info you need.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Sent from Air Force One


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

You may be able to see in the picture, my motor stays in the up position all the time, occasionally I will tilt it back it traveling long distance. 

Sent from Air Force One


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

kanaka said:


> Think if you're gonna splice it, a sleeve on the outside of the joint will be your best bet. If anything, have it on the side that's out of the water. Just remember the added length will make the head stick out over the side of the boat. Dock magnet.


If you can find the right size pipe this would be the easiest way. 
Just do it at the top under the head.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

I see your dilemma. Wonder if there's a way to splice in a foot control just to use the speed control wheel???


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

kanaka said:


> I see your dilemma. Wonder if there's a way to splice in a foot control just to use the speed control???


After talking to a machinist at work today, I'm look to possibly go a different direction. I'm thinking about mounting a small steering wheel on the front rail, center of the boat. Cut the shaft down, install a sheave on the trolling motor shaft, use a belt to drive motor with steering wheel, I would use a big foot switch for the power. 

Sent from Air Force One


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Isn't the shaft from the factory threaded into the actual motor/skeg assembly? If so un screw it and get you a piece of stainless pipe and thread dat. Build you a new shaft hippie...


http://www.wmi.org/bassfish/bassboard/boats_motors/message.html?message_id=168269

http://www.louisianasportsman.com/l...eports&event=view&action=full_report&id=74182


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Flounder9.75 said:


> Call Vernon at Fox's and see if he has a bent one you can get a pc off of.


HAHA...my experience with Fox's is that he wouldn't call you back:thumbdown:
ive had to drive to mobile or panama city for tm work for years


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Isn't the shaft from the factory threaded into the actual motor/skeg assembly? If so un screw it and get you a piece of stainless pipe and thread dat. Build you a new shaft hippie...
> 
> 
> http://www.wmi.org/bassfish/bassboard/boats_motors/message.html?message_id=168269
> ...


That's the part I wasn't sure about, if it's threaded consider it done. I just haven't ever taken one apart. 

Sent from Air Force One


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Gnwdad did you come up with an easy fix? I'm thinking about extending mine about 6"

And they do thread into the foot. And I've read you have to heat it up to break the epoxy loose they use to seal them up.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Not yet, I've been busy converting my tractor bucket over to quick attach and haven't had a chance to mess with it yet.

Sent from Air Force One


----------

